# How many deer?



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

photo 1






photo 2 






photo 3 






photo 4 






photo 5

Are they all of the same deer?

Camera was set on 1 photo a minute.

Don't know if the camera tells you date and time


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm guessing one...maybe 2?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

It'd be helpful if there were some dates on there. If it was the same day I would say two deer because of the difference in antlers. Otherwise maybe just one. Most cameras automatically punch the date on the photos. Might wanna find a new cam...or at least turn it more to the left!;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2

The forum thingie said my message above is too short. good grief


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

HA HA, mine said the same thing... Darn restrictions! :mrgreen:

T W O


----------

